# 1/18 - 19 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Jan 13, 2011)

NWS Albany is mentioning this already....indicated it could be "similar" to yesterday's/today's event. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 13, 2011)

The Gil Simmons had a few rain drops on the extended forecast graphic. But hey...we're a week off. Let's hope some cold air stays in place. Looks like we could get a few inches of snow on Saturday.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 13, 2011)

This storm is looking really good in the GFS model. hopefully it doesn't start trending west...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2011)

If atmospheric conditions this time don't pan out (and they might put us on the warm side next week depending on how quickly/slowly the secondary offshore low formation occurs from the primary clipper system), then there's some strong suggestions that after this one passes early next week that there could be some really good things happening to put us in a GOOD situation after that


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 13, 2011)

thought warm air was going to come up the coast and be a rain event...or is that just for the coastal I-95 corridor?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> thought warm air was going to come up the coast and be a rain event...or is that just for the coastal I-95 corridor?



That's the to be determined part right now.  Looks like the central, original low is going to be the dreaded "Great Lakes Cutter" and bring the warm air in (or atleast try to) and then a secondary coastal low looks like it will form and try and pull some cold air in.  It's just the timing thing about when the secondary low forms/how much warm air gets in/etc.  After this one goes by though, the upper level winds look like they're going to get quite favorable for a cold air system


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2011)

Greg said:


> NWS Albany is mentioning this already....indicated it could be "similar" to yesterday's/today's event. Fingers crossed.



yes please


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 13, 2011)

Greg said:


> NWS Albany is mentioning this already....indicated it could be "similar" to yesterday's/today's event. Fingers crossed.


It just needs to get flipped upside down. These two footers in CT are really cool for you Sundown skiers but we still need another 2' to open everything up with rock proof base up here.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 14, 2011)

Getting interesting. Forecast discussion for CT and SoVT indicate some mixing. But it looks like the Southern Greens and other areas north may see all snow.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 14, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Getting interesting. Forecast discussion for CT and SoVT indicate some mixing. But it looks like the Southern Greens and other areas north may see all snow.



Yup.  This is going to be a "classic" New England winter mess storm.  Where shifts in the final storm track by 20,30, 50 miles WILL impact who sees all snow, some frozen mix, and even some pure liquid from this one.  Right now though for the non-all snow places it looks like the cold air will be in place at the start, then get displaced for a while, and then be brought back in on the backside.  

One thing for certain though, lets hope that this thing doesn't track in a worst case scenario track, which in this case could put a decent amount of warm air and pure liquid onto/into a very sizeable snowpack in Southern New England - NOT NEEDED (nor likely at this time)


----------



## noski (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a good feeling on this one (for MRV at least....)


----------



## billski (Jan 17, 2011)

Cross your fingers folks!  Latest forecast for the next 48 hours looks like north will win, certainly at higher elevations.  We need to make sure SVT stays in the money too.  If the moisture content is higher in the snow, the resorts will appreciate that too.  Need some pack-able snow.

Perfect timing - the MLK Money Milking days will be over!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 17, 2011)

billski said:


> Cross your fingers folks!  Latest forecast for the next 48 hours looks like north will win, certainly at higher elevations.  We need to make sure SVT stays in the money too.  If the moisture content is higher in the snow, the resorts will appreciate that too.  Need some pack-able snow.
> 
> Perfect timing - the MLK Money Milking days will be over!



Bingo!  As much as everyone enjoys skiing fluff,  much of ski country COULD use some high moisture content snow to help finally get a good base layer.  Especially since model wise it appears that we'll have an air mass moving in later this week that will have temps associated with it that will be great for producing some fluff!


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 17, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Bingo!  As much as everyone enjoys skiing fluff,  much of ski country COULD use some high moisture content snow to help finally get a good base layer.  Especially since model wise it appears that we'll have an air mass moving in later this week that will have temps associated with it that will be great for producing some fluff!



Yeah, snow/liquid ratios of 10 to about 15:1 for this one.  Southern VT thru Central/Southern NH get some good bursts before a little late mixing to tamp it down.

Lighter snow for Friday but higher snow ratios.


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 17, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Yeah, snow/liquid ratios of 10 to about 15:1 for this one.  Southern VT thru Central/Southern NH get some good bursts before a little late mixing to tamp it down.
> 
> Lighter snow for Friday but higher snow ratios.



Is it too early to speculate on snowfall amounts for Northern VT?  Here the local weather gal says 3-6 for Burke.  She is more often wrong than right... but we will take what we can.Thanks.


----------



## billski (Jan 17, 2011)

Check this out.  Ignore Maine and Albany always under-predicts.  Be careful to note the date on each graphic.


http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/total_snowfall_forecast.html


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 17, 2011)

If we also get the storm they are talking about as a maybe for Friday, next weekend is going to be off the hook!


----------



## severine (Jan 17, 2011)

The end of the beautiful powder down here.  Latest alert I received said 2-5" snow then 1" ice. Boo to the ice!!!!


----------



## billski (Jan 17, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> If we also get the storm they are talking about as a maybe for Friday, next weekend is going to be off the hook!



 Riverc0il may be MIA for a few days


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 17, 2011)

psyflyer said:


> Is it too early to speculate on snowfall amounts for Northern VT?  Here the local weather gal says 3-6 for Burke.  She is more often wrong than right... but we will take what we can.Thanks.



What "weather gal" are you referring to? For accurate local NEK weather check out the Fairbanks Museum (Eye on the Sky) forecast. Or listen to it on Magic 97.7 in the morning at :20 after the hour for the Fairbanks weather updates. There is a great live on air weather discussion at 7:20 AM where the local weather is broken down in great detail. As discussed this morning, the lower amounts of snow from this storm in the NEK are due the way the air is going to pass over the White Mtns and shadow us.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 17, 2011)

psyflyer said:


> Is it too early to speculate on snowfall amounts for Northern VT?  Here the local weather gal says 3-6 for Burke.  She is more often wrong than right... but we will take what we can.Thanks.



We've been ballparking about half a foot (snow followed by mixing) for most areas with this storm since about Friday and have narrowed down some totals on our site.  We like just under half a foot for Burke too since they'll be further from the heavier snow. Hope that helps.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 17, 2011)

Woods are still a little sketchy at the moment. Half a foot of heavy should finish them off in front of any more powder.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 17, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Woods are still a little sketchy at the moment. Half a foot of heavy should finish them off in front of any more powder.



We may tweak amounts for most areas up a little today too--not by much though, probably a couple or few inches.


----------



## billski (Jan 17, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Woods are still a little sketchy at the moment. Half a foot of heavy should finish them off in front of any more powder.



Not sure where you're talking about, but we thought that on Saturday JP needed about 12" to not hit any bottom, and they got 6" that next night.  So 6" to go...

Anyways, this storm is going to depoit > 1" rain on metro Boston, then freeze up.  Tell me again why I washed the car of the Vermont salt today?  :roll:
I guess I'll sacrifice so that the mountains can benefit.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 17, 2011)

Could stay mostly snow @ the mountain.....looks like a bit of a mix at the VT house. CT will be a mixed bag. I bet there's a run on milk and bread already. Ha!


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 17, 2011)

NOAA Albany NY is forecasting 9 inches of snow for Southern VT, Mount Snow and Magic area. 
They're very conservative in their estimates , we usually get more.   

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/aly/Past/Snow_PNS/WSW.htm


----------



## abc (Jan 17, 2011)

yeah, but it only takes a 10th of an inch of ice to make that 10" snow not skiable...


----------



## roark (Jan 17, 2011)

^ has never skied full rev/rev...


----------



## Glenn (Jan 18, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> NOAA Albany NY is forecasting 9 inches of snow for Southern VT, Mount Snow and Magic area.
> They're very conservative in their estimates , we usually get more.
> 
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/aly/Past/Snow_PNS/WSW.htm



Cool. This will only help the natural trails @ Mt Snow.


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 18, 2011)

Started snowing just over an hour ago on burke Mt. and there is a good inch on the ground already.  Its coming down hard and should make for a terrific powder hunting day on the slopes.  Last night was very cold, my car temperature reader at 6pm said it was -6, hoping the temperature stays below freezing so it can be an all snow event for up here.  If it does the mountain should be 100% open.


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2011)

We picked up about 2 1/2 inches. Now we're experiencing a good ole fashioned CT sleet storm. Better than rain, I guess which is coming apparently...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2011)

Greg said:


> We picked up about 2 1/2 inches. Now we're experiencing a good ole fashioned CT sleet storm. Better than rain, I guess which is coming apparently...



About the same thing in NE CT now - 2-3" on the ground,  moderate sleet and 21 degrees per the thermometer outside my office window now - could get real ugly freezing rain wise later since it's going to take a bunch of effort to get this cold surface air out of here to avoid any freezing rain  Sleet - ok plain rain - ok  freezing rain - bad!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Jan 18, 2011)

psyflyer said:


> Started snowing just over an hour ago on burke Mt. and there is a good inch on the ground already.  Its coming down hard and should make for a terrific powder hunting day on the slopes.  Last night was very cold, my car temperature reader at 6pm said it was -6, hoping the temperature stays below freezing so it can be an all snow event for up here.  If it does the mountain should be 100% open.



I don't think you need to worry about it up there anyhow, but most places that will get sleet and freezing rain won't go above the freezing mark at ground level.  It's the mid level temps that will be the issue.  Here in Claremont, NH we have 3 maybe 4 inches of snow on the ground with 15 degree ground temp, but we still are suppose to get sleet/freezing rain with temps expected to only get up to 28 or 30 degrees.  I might be wrong, as it is weather and weather changes.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 18, 2011)

Got about 2 inches of snow last night and currently 27 degrees with sleet and freezing rain.


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2011)

Holy dry slot. And in this case, that's a good thing...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 18, 2011)

It's still dumping in Cambridge which is probably a good sign for further north. Going to add up to a lot more than the 1-3 they predicted and probably make it that much worse once the rain hits.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 18, 2011)

Snow still coming down pretty good here in Woburn... Parking loot looks like 3-4" right now... maybe a bit more... the route 38 rotary is totally snow covered, and traffic on 128 looks to be traveling at <20mph southbound...

-w


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2011)

Greg said:


> Holy dry slot. And in this case, that's a good thing...



Didn't you have a dry slot last week too?

It's still puking here.  Maybe 3" down.  Anxiously awaiting resort reports.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 18, 2011)

2" last night with a crusty layer...39 and raining here on LI


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2011)

Upto 32 and rain outside my office right now - actually hoping it warms up a few more degrees and melts some of this slop, or else clearing my driveway this evening is going to be an absolute beast of a job


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2011)

28 and light freezing rain. I didn't touch the snow on the driveway yet. Last thing I want to do is clear that and have any remaining sleet and freezing rain bond to the driveway.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 18, 2011)

raining now


----------



## WJenness (Jan 18, 2011)

Just came back in from an interesting trip to lunch...

Snow was coming down in CHUNKS (not really flakes, just huge chunks of snow... fun to watch explode against your windshield).

All the roads here are completely snow covered and cars are slipping everywhere... This is going to be an INTERESTING commute home...

The snow has let up some, but there are a lot of people who are in the parking lot clearing their cars off... I think the mass exodus has begun.

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2011)

breakable crust in my backyard -


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh joy.  I can't wait. :roll:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2011)

Still all snow here on the NH seacoast.  hopefully the rain line stays more south than expected


----------



## 2knees (Jan 18, 2011)

Greg said:


> 28 and light freezing rain. I didn't touch the snow on the driveway yet. Last thing I want to do is clear that and have any remaining sleet and freezing rain bond to the driveway.



no way in hell you're gonna clear all that frozen mess without it sitting on top of a  few inches of snow.  guy down the street was snowblowing.  cant wait to see the look on his face when he gets home from work.  bust out your iceskates.


----------



## hammer (Jan 18, 2011)

2knees said:


> no way in hell you're gonna clear all that frozen mess without it sitting on top of a  few inches of snow.  guy down the street was snowblowing.  cant wait to see the look on his face when he gets home from work.  bust out your iceskates.


Office parking lot is being plowed now, just after the snow is ended.  Somehow I don't think this will be good.


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2011)

hammer said:


> Office parking lot is being plowed now, just after the snow is ended.  Somehow I don't think this will be good.



A dash of salt may help..


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2011)

hammer said:


> Office parking lot is being plowed now, just after the snow is ended.  Somehow I don't think this will be good.



Nope.  The spaces in my office lot that didn't get plowed this AM (while it was still snowing) look like they're going to be a heck of alot easier for our plow guy tonight than the spaces that did get plowed this AM, which now are pretty much an inch of compacted snow/sleet with a glaze of freezing rain on top which is currently getting some light drizzle added ontop of it at 33 degrees   Lots of salt and sand will be needed, and hopefully the anticipated high of 41 degees here tommorrow will help too


----------



## skidbump (Jan 18, 2011)

Pouring out at Belleayre on top of 4 to 6 new


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 18, 2011)

Raining lightly in central Mass after a surprising 7" of nice light snow.


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Nope.  The spaces in my office lot that didn't get plowed this AM (while it was still snowing) look like they're going to be a heck of alot easier for our plow guy tonight than the spaces that did get plowed this AM, which now are pretty much an inch of compacted snow/sleet with a glaze of freezing rain on top which is currently getting some light drizzle added ontop of it at 33 degrees   Lots of salt and sand will be needed, and hopefully the anticipated high of 41 degees here tommorrow will help too



Sounds like you'll need waders instead of snow boots.  :idea:
Hard to believe I was blasting through pow two days ago.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2011)

billski said:


> Sounds like you'll need waders instead of snow boots.  :idea:
> Hard to believe I was blasting through pow two days ago.



Not too bad wader wise.  The most maintained surfaces that haven't been plowed to the pavement, but were treated kind of resemble a slurpee.  The DRY snowpack though is pretty much soaking up most of the liquid like a sponge.  If it gets to only 40 or so and cloudy as is forcasted for tommorrow, shouldn't be too many water issues in my neck of the woods


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2011)

2knees said:


> no way in hell you're gonna clear all that frozen mess without it sitting on top of a  few inches of snow.  guy down the street was snowblowing.  cant wait to see the look on his face when he gets home from work.  bust out your iceskates.



Now that we're above freezing, I went ahead and cleared it before it got too heavy. Hoping I wasn't premature. Doesn't look like a lot of moisture left in this storm for us.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 18, 2011)

About 6" here in Ashland so far and still snowing. No sign of change over yet. Looks like the mix line is around 101. If it stays all snow, dawn patrol tomorrow! If it changes and/or mixes, I'll save the legs for the weekend.

You guys down in SNE may be bumming, but this looks like a nearly perfect storm for northern ski areas as long as we don't get a frozen layer causing dust on crust. Even with a frozen layer topping it off, if Friday's storm holds true, this coming weekend could be absolute money.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 18, 2011)

Had a blast @ Sundown today while they were open from 9-12pm....the freezing rain :-( really came on in the last hour....but the earlier snow and sleet made for fun riding conditions :razz: for the first 2 hours....freshies on Gunbarrel, Temptor, Norester, and Exibition...I also was able to enjoy both parks without anyone else to have to share it with, just my tracks in the park ALL DAY8)

I was an Icecube when I left but it was worth it for the fast, fun, and empty slopes they had! SOOOO STOKED TO BE A LOCAL! ;-)

Thanks for keepin em spinnin as long as ya could Sundown!:beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 18, 2011)

I've got about 6-7" inches of wet with crust on my driveway. Not looking forward to clearing it.


----------



## roark (Jan 18, 2011)

^^ the same in SW NH. Hope the plow guy comes... barely made it in the driveway it was so dense! Still waiting to clear the walks since it's still freezing rain. Good base material for sure!


----------



## WJenness (Jan 18, 2011)

sloppy mess in Woburn... the drive home should be fun...

-w


----------



## polski (Jan 18, 2011)

Surprised by how much snow we got here just west of Newburyport MA (~6") and how fluffy it was before sleet started mixing in around 2:15 p.m. And rain thus far has been much lighter than forecast. Would be happy to come out of this with snowpack at net breakeven - knee-deep - and bombproof. If the Thurs-Fri storm gives us the thumping that some models now project, the local drumlins will be as close to epic as drumlins can get.


----------



## billski (Jan 18, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> About 6" here in Ashland so far and still snowing. No sign of change over yet. Looks like the mix line is around 101. If it stays all snow, dawn patrol tomorrow! If it changes and/or mixes, I'll save the legs for the weekend.
> 
> You guys down in SNE may be bumming, but this looks like a nearly perfect storm for northern ski areas as long as we don't get a frozen layer causing dust on crust. Even with a frozen layer topping it off, if Friday's storm holds true, this coming weekend could be absolute money.



How's it holding up River?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 18, 2011)

8" as of 4, since then another inch and snowing lightly.  And today was the day I put my snow tires on!


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 18, 2011)

Snowing all day in Lincoln, NH. Picked up 6+. No wind.

Sideways snow, ice, odd shaped shards, etc at Cannon. Absolutely howling. Wind blowing up the Zoomer lift and down the Peabody lift. Upper mtn on wind hold. Conditions varied from knee deep drifts to clear blue ice (on any given turn).  No idea what it will look like there tomorrow.


----------



## roark (Jan 18, 2011)

Serious crust in SW NH. Shoveled the walk. Freaking heavy. Great base material. Guess I'm working tomorrow.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2011)

polski said:


> Surprised by how much snow we got here just west of Newburyport MA (~6") and how fluffy it was before sleet started mixing in around 2:15 p.m. And rain thus far has been much lighter than forecast. Would be happy to come out of this with snowpack at net breakeven - knee-deep - and bombproof. If the Thurs-Fri storm gives us the thumping that some models now project, the local drumlins will be as close to epic as drumlins can get.



Same here 20 miles north.  Just went to clean the cars off.  There was a bit of a crust, but so far the net gain in snowpack is I'd guess around 5 inches.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 18, 2011)

Johnskiismore said:


> 8" as of 4, since then another inch and snowing lightly.  And today was the day I put my snow tires on!


Were you out there at all today? This was as good as I've ever had loon I think.


----------



## eclaire (Jan 18, 2011)

SkiNH snow alert text message gives the following totals:
8" Crotched, Pats & Ragged
7"Cranmore, King Pine
6" Blac, Gunstock, Sunapee, Waterville Valley
5" Cannon, Loon, Wildcat
4" Bretton Woods, Attitash

and still snowing..


----------



## Ski Diva (Jan 18, 2011)

We got about a foot (at least) here in Plymouth, VT. Skied at Okemo and it dumped all day. No one was there because the roads were bad, and conditions were outstanding!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 18, 2011)

Well I always love a busted forecast. Lyndonville was predicted to get 3-5 inches and I would say my deck had at least 8" on it and by the time I was done shovelling it there was a half inch of new accumulation on the end I had started on :smile:. Started snowing right at 8:00 this morning. Straight sugar snow and no wind. It is still cold here to (20 degrees). My snow stake is measuring more than a foot for the first time since 2008-09 
This should get the natural terrain at Burke really rolling. Seriously contemplating a dawn patrol tomorrow if I wake up to another 5" on the deck  It would be nice to hike tomorrow without bitterly cold temps that usually follow right behind one of these storms.


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> You guys down in SNE may be bumming, but this looks like a nearly perfect storm for northern ski areas as long as we don't get a frozen layer causing dust on crust. Even with a frozen layer topping it off, if Friday's storm holds true, this coming weekend could be absolute money.



Dontcha mean "crust on dust" :loil:

We ended up with a net gain today. Deep freeze coming and they're talking 6-12" Friday. Might be spending more time in the epic CT woods than skiing the bump course on Saturday....


----------



## planb420 (Jan 18, 2011)

Greg said:


> spending more time in the epic CT woods



maybe PM a location of some awesome glade runs?:idea:


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 18, 2011)

Greg said:


> Dontcha mean "crust on dust" :lol:


Yea, that is the ticket.

Changed over to a wet mix sometime in the past few hours here. Not coming down too hard. Net gain for sure, especially when the cold air comes in following this event and locks up the consolidated snow pack. I am so pumped for this coming weekend! Friday's storm combined with the cold will ensure a low traffic powder day with most options on the table in NNE. Rocking.


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 18, 2011)

billski said:


> A dash of salt may help..



Hey! That's my salt mine! (At least its 40 minutes south of me.)


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 18, 2011)

Just switched over to a light rain here.  Nothing heavy, or at least for now, I must finish the driveway!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> breakable crust in my backyard -



uke:


----------



## WJenness (Jan 18, 2011)

Sidewalks / parking lots in Lowell are TREACHEROUS tonight... Played soccer, then was supposed to meet some friends at the irish pub around the corner for trivia... Walked over there and almost fell quite a few times... I would have been MUCH better off with a pair of ice skates...

-w


----------



## Jisch (Jan 19, 2011)

My driveway is a sheet of ice, not good (northern CT)


----------



## Glenn (Jan 19, 2011)

We only had 2" of snow...and some serious crust. But I still took out the blower. That crap was heavy! 

It was interesting hearing the branches stap and fall off a few of our neighbor's hemlock trees.  :-o


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 19, 2011)

What a mess.  Heavy rain for several hours after almost 8" of snow.  My driveway has an inch of ice on it.  Time to get some more ice melt.


----------



## abc (Jan 19, 2011)

What's the word further north? How far up is the ice line? Southern VT? Central? North?


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2011)

abc said:


> What's the word further north? How far up is the ice line?



Okemo and north is still Packed pow.  Everything below is Granular
http://www.snocountry.com/index.php/ski-reports/vermont.html
Good news overall.   
Only a few inches coming Thurs-Friday.  Would like more, but I'll take it....


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2011)

Ski Diva said:


> We got about a foot (at least) here in Plymouth, VT. Skied at Okemo and it dumped all day. No one was there because the roads were bad, and conditions were outstanding!



Hey Stranger!  Been a long time since we've seen you!  Always good to hear your "voice"!


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> What a mess.  Heavy rain for several hours after almost 8" of snow.  My driveway has an inch of ice on it.  Time to get some more ice melt.



I swear we have more natural snow down here than up north, and I've driven the whole way south to north and back again over the last four days.  I have a sedan and the road snowplow piles are halfway up my windows.  Street corner piles are at least 6 feet high.  Creepy crawly driving around here.  They salted it to death.  Now you can only skate in my driveway.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 19, 2011)

Fallout wise, I am thinking of bagging it for a Poconos trip tonight or tomorrow night. I assume they got a good amount of ice and that the bumps will be less than fun. Plus, tomorrow night, it looks like the drive home could be hairy.

Anyone care to weigh in on that?


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 19, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Fallout wise, I am thinking of bagging it for a Poconos trip tonight or tomorrow night. I assume they got a good amount of ice and that the bumps will be less than fun. Plus, tomorrow night, it looks like the drive home could be hairy.
> 
> Anyone care to weigh in on that?



Jay:

Rocket at Camelback is closed today.  I assume because of icy conditions.  As soon as the temps drop expect them to condition it.  If the forecast comes to fruition should be ok by the weekend.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## abc (Jan 19, 2011)

billski said:


> Okemo and north is still Packed pow.  Everything below is Granular
> http://www.snocountry.com/index.php/ski-reports/vermont.html
> Good news overall.
> Only a few inches coming Thurs-Friday.  Would like more, but I'll take it....


Looks like Burke (and Okemo) stood out with 8-9". MRG didn't do too poorly either. 

Too bad Magic got crust on their powder. Interesting actually, it's what, 15 miles from Okemo?


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2011)

abc said:


> Looks like Burke (and Okemo) stood out with 8-9". MRG didn't do too poorly either.
> 
> Too bad Magic got crust on their powder. Interesting actually, it's what, 15 miles from Okemo?



Oddly, Eric at MRG reports some sleet on the web, but that didn't make it into the snow report.  Not sure how he did that, but he's one of the most transparent reporters out there.

"*We got a little more icing on  the cake last night! Mother Nature slapped about 5 inches of sugary snow  on the mountain and the skiing should be really sweet! *The  snow changed over to sleet briefly late last night, squishing our total  down, but this new layer of snow is exactly what we need. It should  stick to the thin spots and give us a much more consistent base. There  should be some fun powder turns out there, plus the groomers are looking  really good! Currently temps are in the mid twenties..."


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2011)

abc said:


> Too bad Magic got crust on their powder. Interesting actually, it's what, 15 miles from Okemo?



Elevation diff.


----------



## abc (Jan 19, 2011)

billski said:


> Oddly, Eric at MRG reports some sleet on the web, but that didn't make it into the snow report.  Not sure how he did that, but he's one of the most transparent reporters out there.
> 
> "*We got a little more icing on  the cake last night! Mother Nature slapped about 5 inches of sugary snow  on the mountain and the skiing should be really sweet! *The  snow changed over to sleet briefly late last night, squishing our total  down, but this new layer of snow is exactly what we need. It should  stick to the thin spots and give us a much more consistent base. There  should be some fun powder turns out there, plus the groomers are looking  really good! Currently temps are in the mid twenties..."


I always thought sleet is less of a problem than ice (freezing rain). A little bit of sleet mixed in the powder won't get noticed quite as much as "icing on the cake", which ONLY a groomer could break.


----------



## Greg (Jan 19, 2011)

billski said:


> Elevation diff.



Actually, base elevations are pretty similar. My guess is a latitude difference, not an altitude difference.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 19, 2011)

abc said:


> What's the word further north? How far up is the ice line? Southern VT? Central? North?


There was a very short period of sleet yesterday afternoon at Stowe. After that, it's been all light snow.


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 19, 2011)

Overnight and during the day we got an extra 3-6 inches.  This storm that was supposed to miss us generated 1 to 1.5 feet of snow, awesome.  We rode all day and the mountain is in great shape, better than at any point last season in my opinion.  Glades are doing great and there was plenty of untracked powder to go around today (most of the day untracked the whole way in glades, for the second day!).  Powder in the ungroomed and glades should hold up well into the week-end and be enough for everyone to enjoy.  These past two days at Burke have been memorable and a ton of fun.

Edit:  We never did change over to freezing rain, but the snow became heavier.  The snow was not sticky at all and on top of the foot of fluffy powder it made it just fine.


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2011)

Greg said:


> Actually, base elevations are pretty similar. My guess is a latitude difference, not an altitude difference.



Okemo Mountain Resort                      1,144 ft.       3,344 ft
Magic Mountain                      1,150 ft.       2,850 ft.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 19, 2011)

We had a change over here in Ashland and some slight compaction but no loss to speak of. Snow depths are now about as high as I have seen them since moving here. Snow shoeing with the dog was a hoot. The surface is wet snow, no crust, and slight less dense snow under what fell that was there previously. I suspect northern areas probably faired even better. Not sure if elevation was a factor, were there any inversions? There was the day before it snowed, I think? I like that Burke got a lot, that is good. Top of the green mountain spin didn't get much at all. But they are getting some on the back end now. Smuggs is finally 100% with Robin's Run open, that trails is one of the most boney rockey sketchy trails around.

GAME ON


----------



## Greg (Jan 19, 2011)

billski said:


> Okemo Mountain Resort         *1,144 ft. *      3,344 ft
> Magic Mountain         *1,150 *ft.       2,850 ft.



Yep. Like I said, *base *elevations are almost the same...

More mixing at the Magic base was a result of latitude, and the freeszing rain line probably falling somewhere between Magic and Okemo almost directly to the north.


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2011)

Greg said:


> Yep. Like I said, *base *elevations are almost the same...
> 
> More mixing at the Magic base was a result of latitude, and the freeszing rain line probably falling somewhere between Magic and Okemo almost directly to the north.



It's yours Greg!


----------



## Masskier (Jan 19, 2011)

psyflyer said:


> Overnight and during the day we got an extra 3-6 inches.  This storm that was supposed to miss us generated 1 to 1.5 feet of snow, awesome.  We rode all day and the mountain is in great shape, better than at any point last season in my opinion.  Glades are doing great and there was plenty of untracked powder to go around today (most of the day untracked the whole way in glades, for the second day!).  Powder in the ungroomed and glades should hold up well into the week-end and be enough for everyone to enjoy.  These past two days at Burke have been memorable and a ton of fun.
> 
> Edit:  We never did change over to freezing rain, but the snow became heavier.  The snow was not sticky at all and on top of the foot of fluffy powder it made it just fine.



Sounds like an epic day.  heading up tomorrow and looking forward to skiing pow on Friday.  Save some lines for me.


----------



## awf170 (Jan 19, 2011)

Greg said:


> Yep. Like I said, *base *elevations are almost the same...
> 
> More mixing at the Magic base was a result of latitude, and the freeszing rain line probably falling somewhere between Magic and Okemo almost directly to the north.



Freezing rain and sleet are caused by upper level warm air.  The snow melts then freezes again before reaching the surface. So elevation usually doesn't matter. So Greg is correct. 

Another reason could be heavier precip. Heavy precip can cool the atmosphere enough to keep it all snow when if it was lighter precip it would turn to rain/sleet.


----------

